# No Flow From Group Head, Wand or Hot Water Dispenser



## trackpad (Nov 19, 2020)

This happened the day after I made chocolate milk for the first time using the wand so I'm highly suspect. But it was of course cleaned throughly and purged afterwards.

Out issue is the machine, with a full water tank, does not pass water through any orifice. It hums, presumably to build pressure somewhere, but nothing happens, ever, and this coffee is our lifeblood, so...any ideas appreciated.

I did factory reset and checked the tank / water carrier valve connector to no avail.


----------



## Coffeenoobster (Nov 24, 2018)

Sounds like a blockage. Have you descaled recently?


----------



## notginger (Nov 21, 2020)

Have just sorted the exact same problem on a Sage machine that I picked up cheap on Facebook - solenoid was caked in limescale. Working perfectly after dismantling the valve and soaking in a citric acid solution. Provided you know enough to work safely on the machine there are plenty of guides available on how to remove the solenoid valve block - this is what I used for the Barista Express.


----------



## Mr Neale (Dec 1, 2020)

Barista Touch Issue

Hello I was referred here from another thread as I have the same issue. I have tried to do a descale but the programme keeps 'pausing' every few seconds and no fluid and hot water for the descale is drawn through. It makes a noise but then just stops.

The tube that goes from the bottom into the machine looks ok. No obvious sign of limescale but it is a high area here and I think the descale has not been done for months. But would this result in literally no water at all coming through?

Any ideas? I will admit that whilst I have been able to get the back off to look I don't have the skills or confidence to do any more.

if I do need to arrange a repair are there any recommendations? I am in East Anglia if that helps.

thanks


----------

